# Vets Please help!!!



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi All, Does anyone know a good vet near paphos. I had read on one of the posts about one and now can't find it.
Also I believe a vet has to meet us at the airport and not sure how to go about this, and is it a problem if we land at a weekend. Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mark&tina said:


> Hi All, Does anyone know a good vet near paphos. I had read on one of the posts about one and now can't find it.
> Also I believe a vet has to meet us at the airport and not sure how to go about this, and is it a problem if we land at a weekend. Thank you


I believe it is the governement vet who has to meet you at the airport. When we brought our parrot and tortoise over with us the pet transport company organised that for us. If it is out of hours or weekend you just pay a small extra fee to the vet.

Paphiakos is the best known vet as it is also the animal shelter where all the stray dogs and cats end up. It is also the offical vet for the bird park and the only in Paphos that will deal with exotics such parrots etc. Most vets just concentrate on dogs and cats. We use the one in Konia for our cat as it is just down the road from us.


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I believe it is the governement vet who has to meet you at the airport. When we brought our parrot and tortoise over with us the pet transport company organised that for us. If it is out of hours or weekend you just pay a small extra fee to the vet.
> 
> Paphiakos is the best known vet as it is also the animal shelter where all the stray dogs and cats end up. It is also the offical vet for the bird park and the only in Paphos that will deal with exotics such parrots etc. Most vets just concentrate on dogs and cats. We use the one in Konia for our cat as it is just down the road from us.


Hi Veronica, Thank you for reply, we are going to use jet set pets to bring our dog over, just haven't confirmed it yet, so will ring to get some more information.
Are u happy with the vets you use?. And are they available anytime. 
I'm just really worried about the poison situation that goes on, and want to be prepared just in case. Thanks again


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We also used Jet set pets. They were excellent and had everything arranged including the presence of a vet.

The vet we use in Konia is a good guy. We have been happy with him so far. 
He has his surgery hours but I think there is a mobile phone number on the door for emergencies. 
Its also worth noting that Paphiakos is open 24/7 with an emergency vet on call at all times.


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

Veronica said:


> We also used Jet set pets. They were excellent and had everything arranged including the presence of a vet.
> 
> The vet we use in Konia is a good guy. We have been happy with him so far.
> He has his surgery hours but I think there is a mobile phone number on the door for emergencies.
> Its also worth noting that Paphiakos is open 24/7 with an emergency vet on call at all times.


Thanks veronica for that, Oh so glad you had a good experience with jet set, puts my mind at rest, they do seem the best we have contacted.
What is the name and addresss of the vet you use in konia.
Will add paphiakos to My important numbers book. Thanks again.


----------



## poppetbox (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, Would highly recommend D&N Vets, they operate a walk in service and you can also register with them for poison alerts which they will text to you. Whilst I volunteer with Paphiakos at the animal shelter I choose and prefer to take my animals to D&N for their treatment and welfare...but on the whole the vets here in Cyprus are generally all very good.

D&N Vets Tel 00 357 26819942 Mesogi Avenue 124, Mesogi 8280, Paphos, and they have a website as well.

Hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Mark&tina (Nov 1, 2011)

poppetbox said:


> Hi, Would highly recommend D&N Vets, they operate a walk in service and you can also register with them for poison alerts which they will text to you. Whilst I volunteer with Paphiakos at the animal shelter I choose and prefer to take my animals to D&N for their treatment and welfare...but on the whole the vets here in Cyprus are generally all very good.
> 
> D&N Vets Tel 00 357 26819942 Mesogi Avenue 124, Mesogi 8280, Paphos, and they have a website as well.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your time here


Hi poppetbox, Thank you for that, I will certainly keep the number and address, good to know they have a poison alert system, it is a worry. 

Looking forward to our time there.
Thanks again


----------

